# 5 Biggest Mistakes of Bear Hunting



## JSimon (Dec 9, 2007)

BWHUNTR said:


> *I think many have made the mistake of killing the first Bear they see when hunting. The outcome is usually a very small Black Bear. They say the Black Bear is the hardest to judge size wise *


Or, not killing the first bear that you see, if it is the only bear that you end up seeing!


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

***


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

JSimon said:


> Or, not killing the first bear that you see, if it is the only bear that you end up seeing!


Hope that was meant to be funny....If you only saw a "spotted fawn" would you shoot it?


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Irishmanusa, No antlers on a bear......The certified scales are as accurate as Bernie Madeoffs accounting practices....zero is a hundred pounds....like the MDNR just told me via email...."Most" cubs are under 100 lbs who would shoot one of them? By the way.....no citations for cub violations in the 2008 bear season....but every year several are registered.......Those full mounts look nice on the coffee table..........the 500 S&W will blow them away! It's logic like like that is why Drummond Island has two bears remaining.....2009 allocation 3 tags.......The UP is quickley becoming the next Drummond Island..........its all about money.......


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Bearboy, it is unfortunate...you're probably right by stating it is all about money. The Michigan Department of Natural Resources has some top-shelf wildlife personnel. I include Adam Bump in this accessment. There's also some very dedicated C.O.'s. Unfortunately, some of us have recently witnessed first hand...certain high level administrators in the DNR making false statements and being exposed. A good housecleaning is long overdue. Its like the old worn out statement goes, "the definition of insanity is doing the same things over and over again, and expecting somehow things will get better."


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Bearboy said:


> The certified scales are as accurate as Bernie Madeoffs accounting practices....zero is a hundred pounds


Waaaaaait a minute Bearboy, don't go comparing "unscrupulous" hunting guides to Madeoff...._not fair to Bernie!:lol:_


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Your right irishmanusa, Bernie is in better moral standing. :yikes:


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Rooster, Your right! Isn't it outragous that the "Bear Management Study" said that the bear population was "stable and increasing" to be quickly changed when questioned by "responsible" sportsmen..to in fact be decreasing. A 180, now the MDNR is recomending a decrease in tags(20-30% is still irresponsible). What happened to accountability! The MDNR had such a tight budget???? They wasted our license money on a program that was proven to be a fabrication by the MDNR. The bear population is down at least 50% in the Upper Peninsula! Unlike cervids, bear do not become a viable member of the breeding population unitl around five years old. Cutting the tags will not show any increase for about seven years.........The five biggest mistakes, come on the legal definition of a cub is less than a year old.....in reality....less than five years old(before sexually mature). Letting a small bear go isn't trophy hunting......
The biggest mistake's Are mismanagement by the MDNR! Lack of Law enforcement by the MDNR. So called "bear experts" writing articles and putting on television shows claiming the booming bear population in Michigan! Guides that bait in several ton quantities illegally(grain based and on CFA land) attracting bear for miles killing everthing that walks in! Not field dressing bear and "jimming scales" to deceive clients about the size of the bear(commercial bear operations).


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Biggest mistake?

Not removing the front sight. :yikes:

Really, I think not judging size/distance and scaring them off for good may be the biggest two.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

The only way is to shoot it!:lol:


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Try jumping up and yelling shoo bear shoo, go on now git


----------

